# Haywire Flatwire



## Rob Fisher (19/3/17)

Time to test another Swiss based Ni-chrome... this time it's the Flat Wire from Haywire. I chose 24g and did 7 wraps 2,5mm for the Exocet in the Billet Box. Came out to 0.44Ω.

The vendor did warn me to fire the wire up old school with my burner because it's pretty springy... I can't find my blowtorch so I just wrapped it like normal and it was manageable... not that pretty but will spend more time wrapping next time.

But most important... how is the flavour? It's great! And I love the look of a flat wire coil... so Haywire is a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (19/3/17)

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher. Will have a look at that. I'm a sucker for good flat wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
This looks very interesting
Can you pick up any difference in the vape to the normal round wire?


----------



## daniel craig (19/3/17)

@Silver I assume the flavor will be more crisp. The added surface area with lower resistance should be an added bonus. I think @Sir Vape has them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> This looks very interesting
> Can you pick up any difference in the vape to the normal round wire?



My palate isn't really that sophisticated Hi Ho @Silver... but the coil looks great and the flavour is on point... I would say the flavour is maybe crisper?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Silver I assume the flavor will be more crisp. The added surface area with lower resistance should be an added bonus. I think @Sir Vape has them.



Oh wow... maybe my palate isn't that bad... crisper it is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Silver I assume the flavor will be more crisp. The added surface area with lower resistance should be an added bonus. I think @Sir Vape has them.



Thanks @daniel craig
I most certainly need to try it, but it looks quite thick to me and my preferred "crispness" tends to come from much thinner gauge wires, like 28g and 29g.

I see this is 25g. Btw, i wonder how they measure that gauge since I thought the gauge usually refers to the diameter of a wire. With this being flat, i wonder where they take the measurements from? Maybe its 25g wire that is flattened.

Anyhow, i did try ribbon wire a while back on the Reo with silica type wicks. 4 wraps and loads of surface area but i didnt like it much. I preferred normal round wire. But that was ribbon, so i am assuming this is very different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow... maybe my palate isn't that bad... crisper it is!



@Rob Fisher , your palate is perfect for picking up tiny differences on a particular juice! I would say you are extremely well positioned to pick up any difference on XXX. And that adds value big time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @daniel craig
> I most certainly need to try it, but it looks quite thick to me and my preferred "crispness" tends to come from much thinner gauge wires, like 28g and 29g.
> 
> I see this is 25g. Btw, i wonder how they measure that gauge since I thiught the gauge usually refers to the diameter of a wire. With this being flat, i wonder where they take the measurements from? Maybe its 25g wire that is flattened.
> ...


It will be good for fruity flavors. The advantages of flat wire is that its easier to wind your coils and eliminates hot spots. Ribbon wire is mostly used by coil builders alongside other wires such as Framed Staple coils etc. It mostly used to Coil Art rather than as a standalone. Flat wire by Haywire could maybe be different but not too different. It will definitely be a more 'crisp' and 'Sharper' flavor which is why for fruity flavors it will be excellent. Not 100% sure how it would compete against round wire with other flavor profiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> It will be good for fruity flavors. The advantages of flat wire is that its easier to wind your coils and eliminates hot spots. Ribbon wire is mostly used by coil builders alongside other wires such as Framed Staple coils etc. It mostly used to Coil Art rather than as a standalone. Flat wire by Haywire could maybe be different but not too different. It will definitely be a more 'crisp' and 'Sharper' flavor which is why for fruity flavors it will be excellent. Not 100% sure how it would compete against round wire with other flavor profiles.



Thanks very much @daniel craig 
If it leads to crisper and sharper flavour for fruity vapes, then that is like music to my ears.
Definitely need to try this and see.

Oh... the journey never ends....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faheem777 (19/3/17)

How does the ramp up time compare to the equivalent round Nichrome wire @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/17)

Faheem777 said:


> How does the ramp up time compare to the equivalent round Nichrome wire @Rob Fisher ?



Seems quicker ramp up time to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

I saw this flatwire at my brother the other day. It sure does look nice. Now to convince him to "borrow" me just enough for a dual coil.


----------



## Caramia (21/3/17)

I've been using this wire for some time now, and love it!
Ramp up is great, darn easy to work with, with that surface area it gives fantastic flavour on the Hadalies, and the Engines. 
Couldn't try on the Big Baby yet, as the darn RBA shorts out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/3/17)

Ordered some from sir vape. Gonna smack some big builds in the goon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (2/4/17)

Hey @Rob Fisher, how tight does the wicking have to be with these coils? Tried some of this wire on my SM and I'm getting dry hits for the first time. I must be wicking it incorrectly because there's no airlock issue as I'm getting plenty of air bubbles. Any tips?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, how tight does the wicking have to be with these coils? Tried some of this wire on my SM and I'm getting dry hits for the first time. I must be wicking it incorrectly because there's no airlock issue as I'm getting plenty of air bubbles. Any tips?



I haven't done a build in a Serpent Mini with this wire @Faheem777 and I haven't actually used a SM25 for a while now... but I don't see why it would be different to a normal Ni80 coil? @BigGuy is the boffin with this wire and maybe he has a suggestion... my only guess is you may have your wick a little too tight or maybe too much wicking... but this is just a guess... let hope Craig can shed some light...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rusty (3/4/17)

@raihaan


----------



## raihaan (3/4/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, how tight does the wicking have to be with these coils? Tried some of this wire on my SM and I'm getting dry hits for the first time. I must be wicking it incorrectly because there's no airlock issue as I'm getting plenty of air bubbles. Any tips?


Hi Faheem i have noticed with thinner wick on a sm25 it tends to dry hit but if i wick abit tighter and using the bow tie wicking method i don't get any dry hits and wicking seems to be better. Hope this helps of you have any questions feel free to ask! And thanks uncle rob for this amazing thread ! Appreciate it

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (3/4/17)

raihaan said:


> Hi Faheem i have noticed with thinner wick on a sm25 it tends to dry hit but if i wick abit tighter and using the bow tie wicking method i don't get any dry hits and wicking seems to be better. Hope this helps of you have any questions feel free to ask! And thanks uncle rob for this amazing thread ! Appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk



Thanks @raihaan. Will try wicking it tighter.

For the first 10mins it worked amazingly, crazy flavour and excellent ramp uptime, great wire!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

Another option from Haywire... Twisted flat wire (Ni80).

Dual Twisted 0.14Ω fired at 55 watts with VCT... very flavourful...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (20/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another option from Haywire... Twisted flat wire (Ni80).
> 
> Dual Twisted 0.14Ω fired at 55 watts with VCT... very flavourful...
> View attachment 95255
> View attachment 95256


I've had the flat wire for a week now and haven't gotten round to trying it yet. .. 
@Silver is rubbing off on me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another option from Haywire... Twisted flat wire (Ni80).
> 
> Dual Twisted 0.14Ω fired at 55 watts with VCT... very flavourful...
> View attachment 95255
> View attachment 95256


@Rob Fisher what are you thoughts on that twisted flat wire


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> @Rob Fisher what are you thoughts on that twisted flat wire



@Smoky Jordan it's a little too early for me to really make a call... all to often we get over excited with new stuff and say it's the best thing ever and over time that excitement fades... however the couple of guys that have used it rave about it... I have a dual coil setup in the Icon with VCT Juice and the flavour is pretty good... however for me to make a real call I need to build a single coil and try XXX in the tank or RDA before I make an informed call.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Smoky Jordan it's a little too early for me to really make a call... all to often we get over excited with new stuff and say it's the best thing ever and over time that excitement fades... however the couple of guys that have used it rave about it... I have a dual coil setup in the Icon with VCT Juice and the flavour is pretty good... however for me to make a real call I need to build a single coil and try XXX in the tank or RDA before I make an informed call.


Please let me know cause also like to use a single coil. Be interesting to see how it compares to the round ni80. Really interested to read your opinion.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Please let me know cause also like to use a single coil. Be interesting to see how it compares to the round ni80. Really interested to read your opinion.



100% will do. My gut tells me it will excel... but will let you know when I get one built!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

It's time to do another test of the Haywire Twisted wire... as I use my Billet Box's most of the time I decided to build a Haywire Twisted coil for the Exocet. The coil came out at 0.26Ω which is about half what I normally build for the exocet... I'm firing it at 28 watts which is around the same power I normally use. Initial indications are the flavour is excellent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time to do another test of the Haywire Twisted wire... as I use my Billet Box's most of the time I decided to build a Haywire Twisted coil for the Exocet. The coil came out at 0.26Ω which is about half what I normally build for the exocet... I'm firing it at 28 watts which is around the same power I normally use. Initial indications are the flavour is excellent!
> View attachment 95442
> View attachment 95443
> View attachment 95444
> ...


And no spitting Rob? Almost all twisted builds I tried gave me spitback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/17)

Stosta said:


> And no spitting Rob? Almost all twisted builds I tried gave me spitback.



The duals I built in an RDA did spit and was worried about that in the exocet but funnily enough it doesn't spit and maybe that's the exocet in a boro. It's pretty spectacular in the BB!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/8/17)

Some advise required, how would one pre calculate the ohms on flat wire using online calculators

Don't want to waste precious wire


----------



## Glytch (4/8/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Some advise required, how would one pre calculate the ohms on flat wire using online calculators
> 
> Don't want to waste precious wire


You can choose ribbon on Steam Engine. The dimensions need to be entered and not the gauge. There is a conversion table online somewhere. I will try and find it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (4/8/17)

Here is the table I found:



https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/1326338/size-conversion-chart-for-round-flat-and-ribbon/1

In steam engine choose ribbon as the wire type and enter the thickness x width as per the table.




I extrapolated from this table and assumed the thickness goes up by 0.1mm at gauge goes down. So:

28 - 0.8mm x 0.1mm
26 - 1.0mm x 0.1mm
24 - 1.2mm x 0.1mm
22 - 1.4mm x 0.1mm
20 - 1.6mm x 0.1mm

I've tested builds using FlatWire 22 and 20 gauge with those values and the steam engine calculator at two mods seem to read what steam engine said they should give or take 0.03 ohms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (4/8/17)

Thanks for the effort @Glytch - very helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (4/8/17)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the effort @Glytch - very helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DamienK (11/12/17)

Haywires Twisted Flat is also really good for flavour + it makes pretty good looking coils!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/12/17)

DamienK said:


> Haywires Twisted Flat is also really good for flavour + it makes pretty good looking coils!!!


Agreed. It has a lot of surface area and therefore it performs really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (11/12/17)

I definitely enjoy using the twisted wire by haywire.

Brilliant flavour and fair cloud-what more could you ask for in your everyday builds??


----------

